# Pork loin, tender & juicy, steps & q-view



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

I had a couple of chunks of pork loin in the freezer from a few weeks ago. Pulled one out a couple of days ago.

I wanted to smoke a simple loin no filling, just a basic pork rub.

Here we go!

Here's the loin.













3-26-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Rinsed & dried it, & scored the fat cap.













3-26-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Coated it with my pork rub, use your favorite rub. No mustard or oil, just rub.













3-26-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Wrapped in plastic wrap for a couple of hours in  the fridge.













3-26-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






As most of you know I smoke just about everything in pans with some kind of broth.

Here I had a couple cups of frozen chicken broth. Into the pan with the loin.













3-26-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Into the smoker. I kept the smoker around 210-215. Wood today is hickory.













3-26-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






3 hours later the IT is 140. I pulled it out & rested it uncovered on the counter for 30 minutes.

That was enough to bring it up to 145, the safe temp for pork.













3-26-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






140 & ready to be pulled out.













3-26-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






On the counter for the rest.













3-26-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Started slicing it up & it was incredibly juicy.













3-26-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






After slicing, back into the pan juices & ready to eat.













3-26-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






Perfect meal with some garlic bow ties & peas.













3-26-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 26, 2016






This was so simple & easy. The loin was juicy & tender. It just melted in your mouth.

Sometimes I think we get carried away with trying to make something special, or extraordinary, 

and forget how good something simple like this can be.

Thanks for looking!

Happy Easter to all my SMF friends!

Al


----------



## idahopz (Mar 26, 2016)

Dang that looks good, Al

I've a pork loin in the freezer that is begging for treatment like this


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks Real Tasty, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would have to make a couple of "Hot Pork Sammies" with Gravy with some of that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just like Hot Roast Beef with Gravy Sammies, but with that Beautiful Pork & Pork Gravy on the bread.

MMMMmmmmm............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2016)

Al that looks great I have a Loin in the oven now cooking,also reheating a Brisket I smoked Thursday.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2016)

Man that looks good !!  I haven't done one in a while, 

I wouldn't mind having a plate for lunch      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## joe black (Mar 26, 2016)

Al,  I haven't done a loin in a couple of years.  I just might have to get one.  Yours looks great, really moist.  I just might do one in a pan with some broth.  Thanks for sharing,  Joe   Thumbs Up


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks like a great meal!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome cook Al, that looks really tasty !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Dang that looks good, Al
> 
> I've a pork loin in the freezer that is begging for treatment like this





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Tasty, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tropics said:


> Al that looks great I have a Loin in the oven now cooking,also reheating a Brisket I smoked Thursday.
> 
> Richie





gary s said:


> Man that looks good !!  I haven't done one in a while,
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a plate for lunch
> 
> ...





Joe Black said:


> Al, I haven't done a loin in a couple of years. I just might have to get one. Yours looks great, really moist. I just might do one in a pan with some broth. Thanks for sharing, Joe





JP61 said:


> Looks like a great meal!


Thanks a lot fellas!

And thanks for the point Richie!!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome cook Al, that looks really tasty !


Thanks a lot Justin, and thank-you for the point!

Al


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice looking loin Al, I'll have to try the pan of stock. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 26, 2016)

Yet another great smoke Al. Thanks for the step by step. This one is on my list!

Brian


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks great Al!! Sometimes simple is forgotten as often as most of us cook.  That juice is making me drool.  Points!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking loin Al, I'll have to try the pan of stock.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





BDSkelly said:


> Yet another great smoke Al. Thanks for the step by step. This one is on my list!
> 
> Brian





worktogthr said:


> Looks great Al!! Sometimes simple is forgotten as often as most of us cook. That juice is making me drool. Points!!


Thanks a lot guys!

Thanks for the point Chris!

Al


----------



## smokinifl (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Points!!


----------



## 1967robg (Mar 27, 2016)

Love me some pork loin. Looks great Al, happy Easter


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2016)

SmokinIFl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> Points!!





1967RobG said:


> Love me some pork loin. Looks great Al, happy Easter


Thanks a lot guys!

Thanks for the point Smokin!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice job on the loin, Al.  I don't have any loin in the freezer, but I might just have to pull out a tenderloin.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Nice job on the loin, Al.  I don't have any loin in the freezer, but I might just have to pull out a tenderloin.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

Al


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2016)

Great thread. I am particularly interested in using the stock in the pan. Going on my to do list. I even have a pork loin in the freezer.

Points for inspiration!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great thread. I am particularly interested in using the stock in the pan. Going on my to do list. I even have a pork loin in the freezer.
> 
> Points for inspiration!
> 
> Disco


Thanks a lot Disco!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

Dang it Al that there looks dang nab it good I tells ya!!

DS


----------



## mkriet (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great Al.  I'm guilty of trying to go above and beyond with flavors and fancy stuff.  Nothing like a nice juicy tender slice of pork


----------



## b-one (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great,nice smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it Al that there looks dang nab it good I tells ya!!
> 
> DS





mkriet said:


> Looks great Al. I'm guilty of trying to go above and beyond with flavors and fancy stuff. Nothing like a nice juicy tender slice of pork





b-one said:


> Looks great,nice smoke!


Thanks a lot fellas!!

Al


----------



## simsfmly (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm cooking for a pretty good sized group, but with a fairly small smoker.  Do you think there would be an issue putting two loins side by side in a pan or stacking a third loin on top of the other two?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2016)

Two loins side by side would be fine. If you stack a third one on top I think you will increase the cooking time quite a bit.

It will be like cooking one great big hunk of meat.

You could cook some of them ahead of time. Slice them up & put them back in the pan with the juices. Cover with foil & then refrigerate them until your party. Then reheat them in the oven when you are ready to eat.

Al


----------



## smokedad (Sep 19, 2016)

I ran across this thread this morning, and even though I'm joining it really late, I would like to try this with a 5 lb pork loin I got out of the freezer yesterday.  Al, the loin looks mighty tasty, and I hope mine turns out half as good as yours looks. I have a few questions for you about your process, as I am new to smoking and have never done a loin before

.

What else is good to use as a liquid during the smoke besides broth?  I have seen that a lot of people use apple juice as a liquid.

What does scoring the fat cap do?

How long is long enough for the fridge rest? 

Is an IT of 150 enough for those people in the family who don't like pink on their meat?

If I don't smoke it in a pan like you do, do I need to spray it with a liquid during the smoke or have a pan of liquid in the smoker to keep it moist?

Thanks for your help, and I enjoy this site very much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I ran across this thread this morning, and even though I'm joining it really late, I would like to try this with a 5 lb pork loin I got out of the freezer yesterday.  Al, the loin looks mighty tasty, and I hope mine turns out half as good as yours looks. I have a few questions for you about your process, as I am new to smoking and have never done a loin before
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## smokedad (Sep 19, 2016)

> It would be helpful to know what smoker you have. If it's a charcoal or stick burner there will be a pink smoke ring, sometimes 1/2' thick.
> 
> What else is good to use as a liquid during the smoke besides broth?  I have seen that a lot of people use apple juice as a liquid.  Apple juice is good for a foiling liquid or a spritz during cooking, but I wouldn't use it as a pan liquid.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, Al, for the quick answers to my questions.  I have a Weber 22.5" charcoal grill that I will be using for the loin.

I think I will smoke it in the pan like you did, as that makes sense that it would be more moist that way.  What other liquid besides broth can be used in the pan?   I don't have a preference necessarily, I'm just curious as to what all can be used.

I was planning on using apple wood chips for this smoke, but I also have pecan chips, oak chunks and hickory chunks.  Is there a general consensus as to which one is better than another for pork?    

After reading this thread this morning, Al, I did go home at lunch and got the loin out of the fridge, rinsed and dried it, put the rub on it, wrapped it in plastic wrap and put it back in the fridge.  It will be in the fridge for 4 1/2 or 5 hours by the time I get it on the Weber.  I would not have thought to do that before I read this, so thank you again.


----------



## dockman (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks delicious! First 4-5 loins I ever done were all perfect but the last 3-4 no so. Maybe over thinking it like you mentioned. Time to retry this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

smokedad said:


> Thanks very much, Al, for the quick answers to my questions.  I have a Weber 22.5" charcoal grill that I will be using for the loin.
> 
> I think I will smoke it in the pan like you did, as that makes sense that it would be more moist that way.  What other liquid besides broth can be used in the pan?   I don't have a preference necessarily, I'm just curious as to what all can be used.
> 
> ...





Dockman said:


> Looks delicious! First 4-5 loins I ever done were all perfect but the last 3-4 no so. Maybe over thinking it like you mentioned. Time to retry this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck guys!

Al


----------



## smokedad (Sep 20, 2016)

I smoked my pork loin last night, and it turned out pretty good for my first time with this cut of meat.  I just put some rub on it and put it in a pan with some chicken broth like Al suggested, and I used a mix of apple and pecan wood chips.  I used my Weber charcoal grill and indirect heat. It came out a touch drier than I expected but I think it was because I made the mistake of setting the IT thermometer to 150 degrees (the family doesn't like much pink on their meat)  instead of to a few degrees lower and letting it come up to temp while resting it after the smoke.  The good news is that the family liked how it tasted, which is a step in the right direction.  My phone was charging while the smoke was going on, so I didn't think to get q-view pics, but this won't be my last smoke.  Thanks again, Al, for your suggestions and pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

I know your family has a problem with pink pork, but the USDA says pork is safe at 145.

If you pull it at 140 & let it rest for 30 minutes the carryover cooking will bring it up to 145.

Then put some pan juice on it & it is just melt in your mouth.

Tell them to just close their eyes & take a bite.

Al


----------



## smokedad (Sep 21, 2016)

I will try to slip it past them next time, Al.  I don't have a problem with some pink pork, it is more tender that way.  My mother-in-law liked the pork loin I did, too, so that is an extra step in the right direction.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I will try to slip it past them next time, Al.  I don't have a problem with some pink pork, it is more tender that way.  My mother-in-law liked the pork loin I did, too, so that is an extra step in the right direction.


Tell them it's the smoke ring!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey Al,

Ive got a couple of wild hog lions I need to smoke next week.  I like the idea of the pan and broth.  (Typically I just toss my meat on the grate) . Those lions are so lean... My smokes are usually with much more marbled meats. 

Question.  Do you cover with foil at any time?  I see you're using your own rub. Care to share?

Brian


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Ive got a couple of wild hog lions I need to smoke next week.  I like the idea of the pan and broth.  (Typically I just toss my meat on the grate) . Those lions are so lean... My smokes are usually with much more marbled meats.
> 
> ...


No I don't cover the pan at all. If the top starts to look a little dry, I baste it with the pan juice.

Here's the rub:

Al’s Pork rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Al


----------



## bojax11 (Nov 21, 2016)

So I am planning to smoke a loin for Thanksgiving and doing a dry run tomorrow.  Do you put rub on the bottom of the loin which is in the broth?  Also, what is the best way to freeze and thaw?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes I put rub on the whole loin.

I would slice the loin up, then freeze it with all the pan juice.

Then thaw it it the fridge & re-heat it in the oven in a covered pan.

Or you could re-heat it in a crock pot.

Al


----------



## bojax11 (Nov 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I put rub on the whole loin.
> I would slice the loin up, then freeze it with all the pan juice.
> Then thaw it it the fridge & re-heat it in the oven in a covered pan.
> Or you could re-heat it in a crock pot.
> ...



Thanks for the help will see how it goes today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

No problem.

Let me know how it turns out.

Al


----------



## bojax11 (Nov 22, 2016)

Winner Winner Pork Loin Thanksgiving Dinner!

*Many thanks to Smokin Al for this complete **how to**.*  

It took about 2.5 hours to get to temp.  Man was it juicy and tender.  Packaged it in 2 containers with the broth and decided I will reheat it on Turkey Day instead of freezing and thawing or doing another.  The wife said it was wasteful to cook a fresh one for turkey day.  I tried to explain I would eat it.  

For your viewing pleasure take a look!  This was the first pork I cooked in the smoker too!

I just hope the reheat for Turkey Day is as good as it was today when I stole a few pieces.













IMG_3250.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3251.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3252.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3253.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3254.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3255.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3256.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3257.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


















IMG_3258.JPG



__ bojax11
__ Nov 22, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

BoJax11 said:


> Winner Winner Pork Loin Thanksgiving Dinner!
> 
> *Many thanks to Smokin Al for this complete **how to**.*
> 
> ...


That's a beauty!

I had to send a point your way!!

Al


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey Smokin Al,

Back in march 2016, you did Qview of you doing a pork loin.  What kind of smoker is that? Is it the single burner gasser from MB??

JD


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2017)

Smoker21 said:


> Hey Smokin Al,
> 
> Back in march 2016, you did Qview of you doing a pork loin. What kind of smoker is that? Is it the single burner gasser from MB??
> 
> JD


No it's a Smoke Vault 24.

Al


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> No it's a Smoke Vault 24.
> 
> Al



Thanks.

I just got a 2 burner gasser and was gonna ask about keeping temps in a 44xl.

Just curious.

JD


----------



## jnet (Aug 1, 2017)

IMG_20170801_144054661.jpg



__ jnet
__ Aug 1, 2017






Hi all, did you brine or not? I've been reading and reading and reading.....I bought this and I want to smoke the whole thing, it is pretty big and I can cut it down but what a deal!  And I feed a small crowd on Thirsty Thursday's. I make my own chicken stock and it has no salt in it, I know these can be dry. So what do you think brine or cook in chicken stock? I wish I would have bought more and frozen them! Thanks!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 1, 2017)

Jnet said:


> IMG_20170801_144054661.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you brine one, and form a pellicle you'll never eat it any other way!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2017)

I've never brined one and they always come out moist & juicy.

But if Kevin says it works then I would give it a try.

Let us know what you decide & how it turns out!

Al


----------



## jnet (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Al, I did brine this one. I'll dry it and rub tonight and smoke tomorrow.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm sorry Al, I came upon this post again and I didn't start at the begining and just normally assumed you had brined.

My bad. I didn't mean to step on toes. 

Story of my life, I just jump in head first, damn the torpedo's full steam ahead. And it can sometimes (enough times so you'd think I'd learn), embarass me. 

Oh well,


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2017)

No prob Kevin!

Next time I will brine mine & see if I like it better.

Al


----------



## jnet (Aug 2, 2017)

Kevin, I did brine but I think I need to do a little more research before trying to get the pellicle and I needed more time than what I had. I've been trolling the forums and the CB looks incredibly tasty and I can't wait to make that. Baby steps though, this is just my third time smoking something. And who would of thought that a bunch of "smokers" would be using vacuum sealers! I've had one since they first came out and I swear I could sell them!  It's right up there in my favorite kitchen gadget category along with my electric pressure cooker and salad shooter that I use mostly for shredding cheese.

I do still need to invest in an instant read thermometer and there are so many choices.....

The reason I brined rather than cooked in a pan with this pork loin...the first thing I smoked was a pork butt with a pan and apple juice. It was just ok, I've made better in the oven. It could just be the difference in the cut of meat. Where pork butt has lots of fat it probably didn't need the pan and juice and the loin is lean it may favor better with that method. Either way, I like experimenting.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2017)

Jnet said:


> Kevin, I did brine but I think I need to do a little more research before trying to get the pellicle and I needed more time than what I had. I've been trolling the forums and the CB looks incredibly tasty and I can't wait to make that. Baby steps though, this is just my third time smoking something. And who would of thought that a bunch of "smokers" would be using vacuum sealers! I've had one since they first came out and I swear I could sell them!  It's right up there in my favorite kitchen gadget category along with my electric pressure cooker and salad shooter that I use mostly for shredding cheese.
> 
> I do still need to invest in an instant read thermometer and there are so many choices.....
> 
> The reason I brined rather than cooked in a pan with this pork loin...the first thing I smoked was a pork butt with a pan and apple juice. It was just ok, I've made better in the oven. It could just be the difference in the cut of meat. Where pork butt has lots of fat it probably didn't need the pan and juice and the loin is lean it may favor better with that method. Either way, I like experimenting.


I came here to learn about brining, I had never done it. I had been around smoking since I was old enough to tend the firebox. It never ends here, next it'll be bacon, sausage, cracklins, hams, pastrami, etc etc etc.........  

I have actually thrown away loins someone gave me without unwrapping 'em because because they were always so dry and tasted like cardboard. Seriously. It was a family joke.

The only tool you really need, is a remote thermometer and that is only to be safe. And it cuts about 80% of the old learning time out. But remember you buy toys to make it faster, easier, more consistent, but the smoke is in your blood and never goes away for very long. 

There are numerous threads here on brining loins, I am pretty sure I even have a few. Find something that sounds like you would enjoy trying and jump in. Pellicle is just the drying of the skin or fat wich causes the fat to raise to the surface and the better accept the smoke. Its not magic.


----------



## jnet (Aug 5, 2017)

IMG_20170803_165655375.jpg



__ jnet
__ Aug 5, 2017





Hi all, I wanted to show you my finished loin. It turned out great and very juicy for a loin and everyone loved it. I checked the temperature just over 2 hours and it was 150! I yanked it out of there, tented with foil and sliced it about 30 minutes later. The rub was good but very salty, I can't wait to make my own.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 5, 2017)

Jnet said:


> IMG_20170803_165655375.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, glad you liked it. I bought a whole loin today. You made me want some.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 5, 2017)

Brined mine last time.. it's not a must.. but it opens up the  pore structure of the meat to except and hold more liquid for longer,  than the same piece that was not brined.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 5, 2017)

IMG_20170708_175212.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 5, 2017


















IMG_20170708_202756.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 5, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2017)

Jnet said:


> IMG_20170803_165655375.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic!

I can see how juicy it was!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## smoker21 (Aug 9, 2017)

Jnet said:


> IMG_20170803_165655375.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! Looks like I know what dinner is going to be this weekend.

JD


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

I would have picked up the cutting board and dumped that juice onto my bread or potatoes [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## jnet (Aug 10, 2017)

That juice went into the crock pot with the meat!


----------



## smoker21 (Aug 13, 2017)

Jnet said:


> That juice went into the crock pot with the meat!


Nice.

JD


----------



## lathrop (Dec 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I had a couple of chunks of pork loin in the freezer from a few weeks ago. Pulled one out a couple of days ago.
> 
> I wanted to smoke a simple loin no filling, just a basic pork rub.
> 
> ...


----------



## lathrop (Dec 18, 2019)

That was a great post. I just finished smoking one yesterday and it is resting in a cooler.  I smoked it in a BGE for 5 hours at 240* f.  to an internal temp of 170*.  I  will let you know how it works out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

I hope it isn't too done for you. I know a lot of people don't like pink pork, but if you try it at a lower IT I think you may really like the tenderness & juiciness. I pull mine at 138-140 & let it rest for about 15 minutes then slice it. Very juicy & tender. But like I said some folks don't like to see any pink in their pork, so you may like it at 165, but I urge you to take a chunk off at 138 & let it rest while finishing up the big piece & let your guests compare the 138 to the 165 & see what they think! You may be surprised!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2019)

^^^What Al Said above^^^
I used to Take Pork Loins to 160°, but switched to the USDA recommended 145°.
So much better!

Bear


----------



## lathrop (Dec 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I hope it isn't too done for you. I know a lot of people don't like pink pork, but if you try it at a lower IT I think you may really like the tenderness & juiciness. I pull mine at 138-140 & let it rest for about 15 minutes then slice it. Very juicy & tender. But like I said some folks don't like to see any pink in their pork, so you may like it at 165, but I urge you to take a chunk off at 138 & let it rest while finishing up the big piece & let your guests compare the 138 to the 165 & see what they think! You may be surprised!!
> Al


It really is too well done. Next time I will try you method.  The 165* works for shoulder but the loin is too lean for that. [apparently]


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

lathrop said:


> It really is too well done. Next time I will try you method.  The 165* works for shoulder but the loin is too lean for that. [apparently]



I think you will be very happy with the results if you cook it to a lower IT.
Al


----------

